# Britanis



## Ian

Built as the MONTEREY for Matson Line in 1932 Chandris' BRITANIS was a remarkable vessel. She was, for some time, one of the most popular and relatively inexpensive cruise ships plying out of Miami and Montego Bay.


----------



## Alan Hill

Back in the early '80s I took a cruise on Britanis out of the UK to Scandanavia, Russia, and Poland and back to the UK. Really enjoyed the 14 day trip; I gained 14 lbs. Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## Bruce Carson

Ian Shiffman's "Table Bay Under Way' site has some sad but spectacular pictures of the 'Belofin 1' cheating the breakers.

http://www.rhmsamerikanis.co.uk/myweb/britanis-sinking.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## thunderd

Fascinating photos on that site Bruce. Briefly do you know what caused her to sink?


----------



## Bruce Carson

Ian, in October 2000 she sank in heavy weather off South Africa while under tow by a tug taking her to Indian breakers. Apparently she developed a leak.
There had been an effort in San Francisco, Matson's home port, to turn her into a hotel and museum, but that effort was unsuccessful.

Bruce C.


----------



## thunderd

Sad, but at least it sounds like there was no loss of life, thanks for the response Bruce.


----------



## Edith Kern

Reading these mentions of the old MONTERAY reminded me of the fact that as a child I went on board her in Tahiti in march 1957 with my father she was a sister ship to the MARAPOSA if memory serves me correctly. Somewhere I have a menu from her at this time it was certainly quite a lot more up market than the dear old SOUTHERN CROSS which we were making our way to NZ on at the time.
She was in her prime in those days and was certainly a very lovely lady, a fitting end perhaps not to be caught without her make-up.


----------



## phil jones

I came to Australia in March 1973 on the Britanis as a 10 pound pom had agreat trip Southhampton, Hamburg, Bremahaven,Las palmas, Capetown, Freemantle


----------



## loyalhelper

phil jones said:


> I came to Australia in March 1973 on the Britanis as a 10 pound pom had agreat trip Southhampton, Hamburg, Bremahaven,Las palmas, Capetown, Freemantle


I think I may have sailed with you on Britain’s, Brian Booth


----------



## BobRyder

My (former) wife and I joined the BRITANIS for its 60th birthday cruise, a 57 day voyage that cir***navigated South America. The old vessel did well as we stopped at some of the most interesting ports imaginable! Entering the Straits of Magellan in a northerly gale/snowstorm proved to me that we were aboard a fine ship. =30=


----------



## shiploversa

britanis sinking


----------

